
The Best Pieces of Advice for Entrepreneurs in 2015 - piyushmakhija
http://firstround.com/review/the-30-best-pieces-of-advice-for-entrepreneurs-in-2015/
======
FreedomToCreate
As a start up founder, all these points are correct, but this list is
pointless. These are things that you need to experience to understand. Just
reading them has zero impact.

------
pan69
I haven't worked my way through the entire list yet, I might do that later but
I would like to comment on the first "practise" if you don't mind:

>> Radical Candor. Basically, bosses need to tell their employees when they're
screwing up, but it very rarely happens.

You know what. I have seen many instances of "bosses" screwing up big time,
but somehow we seem to think that the "creative work place" is a one way
street where only "bosses" seem to be capable of advising their employees.
Silly.

~~~
sjg007
Bosses don't make mistakes. Only patterns of mistakes.

------
forgottenacc56
"I would argue that criticizing your employees when they screw up is not just
your job, it's actually your moral obligation."

This idea lacks wisdom. It's well known that you can criticize the behavior
but if you criticise the person then you destroy the relationship. So, wrong.
Very.

------
CPLX
I am still mystified every time I see one of these totally content-free word
salad[0] buzzword explosions from First Round on the front page.

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Word_salad](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Word_salad)

